# As requested, 2 frameless videos



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Greetings, fellow practitioners.

It had been many moons since I spent an entire day & night shooting 'Dark Style'...

Well, I decided to go a full two days. Here are two videos from that time. I included some instruction & a little plinking.

Thanks for having a look & be safe! ????


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Woo hooo! Frameless! Real Bad-A! And ere'body knows it because we saw it!

Thanks


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

MakoPat said:


> Woo hooo! Frameless! Real Bad-A! And ere'body knows it because we saw it!
> 
> Thanks


Haha thanks man! Gonna do more vids havent bothered with the camera much lately the weathers been too nice to care lol !

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

BC! Awesome shooting, awesome tutorial, and awesome setup! I love that ammo rig! Thanks for the shout out bro!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Covert5 said:


> BC! Awesome shooting, awesome tutorial, and awesome setup! I love that ammo rig! Thanks for the shout out bro!


Thanks x3 bro lol! & no worries thanks for the tip pal! Glad u like the ammo rig it works great for me. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

good shooting, good tips, good vids.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

hoggy said:


> good shooting, good tips, good vids.


Thanks hoggy! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Good shooting bro !! Gonna have to try that sleeve u guys are using 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Good shooting bro !! Gonna have to try that sleeve u guys are using
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Thanks Joey! Yeah man it makes it really comfortable its kind of night & day tbh I didnt know if Id like it, now its jjst part of my setup. Youll love it! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

BushpotChef said:


> hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > good shooting, good tips, good vids.
> ...


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice shootn buddy!


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Thanks for the inspiration and instruction the tips help now I have to try the paracord cover! Been cuttin cans but not in 4 shots more like 15 shots at 33 ft.


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

Wicked vids mate


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

hoggy said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> > hoggy said:
> ...


Thanks alot! & yeah theres a ton of power if you can put it to use. Heres what happens to answer your question, this doesnt look like anything now but it was good and ugly when it happened, 5/8 marble to the knuckle:










Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Ibojoe said:


> Nice shootn buddy!


Thanks Joe! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Royleonard said:


> Thanks for the inspiration and instruction the tips help now I have to try the paracord cover! Been cuttin cans but not in 4 shots more like 15 shots at 33 ft.


Glad it helped! Yeah those sleeves are cool! The key to cutting cans fast is to 'rip'the can with your shots. Try to hit the edge of a hole youve made, edgewise. This cuts more matierial in one shot. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Mr Brooks said:


> Wicked vids mate


Thanks Brooks Ive been too lazy to shoot much video lately but Im getting back on the horse. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Young man. Please watch the following video before you put another cigarette in your face:






Lose that garbage BC. If not for yourself then for us.

Excellent demonstration...


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Hulla Baloo said:


> Young man. Please watch the following video before you put another cigarette in your face:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Hulla! I appreciate your concern and I dont take it lightly, Im trying very hard to quit. Lots going on in my life right now, its just been tricky. Aiming to give it up for good before the falls through! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

BushpotChef said:


> Hulla Baloo said:
> 
> 
> > Young man. Please watch the following video before you put another cigarette in your face:
> ...


My dad died in at the early age of 59 in 1974 from cigarettes causing lung cancer.

I can't explain why it took so long, but in 1983 (9 years later) I decided to give up smoking. I did it "cold turkey", without asking for assistance from others. This was something I had to face on my own. The cessation was accomplished with very many "positive affirmations" - every time I wanted to smoke a cigarette I would hold one in my fingers and challenge it by saying "Who is stronger, you or I?" Nicotine addiction was a physiological demon which I was determined to defeat. I don't know how many times I challenged the cigarettes in my fingers, and never gave in, and finally, I had no more urge to smoke.

I had won.

After that, if I smelled someone else's cigarette smoke, I would immediately stop inhaling and remove myself from the area - I had become that sensitive to the odor and wanted no part of it. That was 35 years ago and I've had NO desire to ever smoke again.

Allow yourself no excuses, for any reason if you truly wish to stop smoking cigarettes.

The filthy cigarette is not stronger than you.

...just my .04 cents worth on the topic...

THWACK!


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

I agree I quit ten years ago .Worst thing I ever Quit tough as all get out .Did it cold turkey also .Now I can’t believe how stupid I was all those years of smoking,it gave me nothing in return.youre tougher than that No excuses just solutions!!!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

THWACK! said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> > Hulla Baloo said:
> ...


Thanks Thwack thats inspiring! 

I was diagnosed with severe anxiety & PTSD about 4 years ago and its been a struggle every day since. The cigarettes often help stop the tremors I get from my disorder, thats how that started. I know I just nees to apply the right mental attitude to let thw smokes go. As of now theyre the only thing that helps on that small scale without leaving me literally tranquilized. But I know theyre garbage and they have to go -

- & go they will! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Royleonard said:


> I agree I quit ten years ago .Worst thing I ever Quit tough as all get out .Did it cold turkey also .Now I can't believe how stupid I was all those years of smoking,it gave me nothing in return.youre tougher than that No excuses just solutions!!!


Thats right! Soon Ill be an esteemed member of the Quitter Comittee  .

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

BushpotChef said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > BushpotChef said:
> ...


Medical marijuana, I would guess, would be a good substitute.

My sincere best wishes to you on your road to recovery.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

THWACK! said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> > THWACK! said:
> ...


Haha yeah. Im in Canada, so wayy ahead of you lol. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Frameless shooting looks so cool :thumbsup:


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Kalevala said:


> Frameless shooting looks so cool


Thanks man yeah I love it! You're an ace shot Kalevala you should give it a try mate! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Hey BC, I say everytime you have an urge to smoke, take your smoke and set it up somehow outside or in your catch box and sling away at it! That'll teach 'em!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Covert5 said:


> Hey BC, I say everytime you have an urge to smoke, take your smoke and set it up somehow outside or in your catch box and sling away at it! That'll teach 'em!


Thats actually not as crazy as it sounds...

Thanks covert! 

Sent from somewhere behimd the Maple Curtain.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

BushpotChef said:


> Kalevala said:
> 
> 
> > Frameless shooting looks so cool
> ...


Thanks man but I need my fingers in my job


----------



## Garyc (Sep 5, 2018)

Really good stuff on the videos. The forum has rekindled an interest in frameless use...and wow ! You are good. Thanks for helping others


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Garyc said:


> Really good stuff on the videos. The forum has rekindled an interest in frameless use...and wow ! You are good. Thanks for helping others


And thank you very much for watching! I really love frameless shooting, a nice little challenge combined with a Marksmanship principle that gives you a little kick of adrenaline to boot LOL 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------

